# Roughsawn Shakeresque Cabinet



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Used a basic Shaker cabinet design to make use of some pretty roughsawn Pine from a local sawmill.

The design objective was basically retaining the rough surfaces for the exterior with a milled door panel and milled interior surfaces. I hand planed the door panel out of respect for the Shaker techniques. It still needs some milled trim on the top edges that I have yet to make.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Brian, Never thought of using the rough finish for a cabinet.
Herb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good job, Brian, Never thought of using the rough finish for a cabinet.
> Herb


This wood was sawn with a circular blade that made very neat arching cut lines I didn’t want to plane away, so the cabinet was a prototype idea. I really like the effect and will get more to try out other items like a clock perhaps, using different finish approaches too.

To keep an antique appearance I also reclaimed some spiral pallet nails to face nail the front and back. Also ripped some of the rough edges to ‘veneer’ the front face frame edges and hide the table saw cuts.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rough wood is kind of interesting looking. It is going to catch dust on that rough surface though. Nice to see some experimentation and out of the box thinking.


----------

